# blaze orange hat



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

____


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

My favorite for cold weather.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

wyogoob said:


>


Always have to throw the ptarmigan in there to up your internet credibility......

Great picture though!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Serious hunter cred there Goob. Well played. If I didn't know any better, I'd figure you started this thread JUST so you could post that pic. But waited a couple of pics so not to make it TOO obvious. You sly devil Goob. Sly devil indeed.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Serious hunter cred there Goob. Well played. If I didn't know any better, I'd figure you started this thread JUST so you could post that pic. But waited a couple of pics so not to make it TOO obvious. You sly devil Goob. Sly devil indeed.


Naw.

The Utah ptarmigan hunt is two weeks away and we're all sitting around the coffee pot looking at ptarmigan pics. wow, beautiful country

At the end of this month thousands, perhaps tens of thousands, of Utah hunters will be parking their ATV thingies and backpacking 10 to 12 miles into their favorite white-tailed ptarmigan rock pile.

Good luck everybody. 8)

.


----------

